
Samsung vs. Apple – SCOTUS Oral Argument Transcript [pdf] - AstroJetson
https://www.supremecourt.gov/oral_arguments/argument_transcripts/2016/15-777_1b82.pdf
======
AstroJetson
There is also a good summary from NPR

[http://www.npr.org/2016/10/11/497195035/whats-in-a-
design-a-...](http://www.npr.org/2016/10/11/497195035/whats-in-a-design-a-
smartphone-battle-in-the-highest-court)

------
AstroJetson
[https://www.cnet.com/news/supreme-court-grills-apple-v-
samsu...](https://www.cnet.com/news/supreme-court-grills-apple-v-samsung-on-
how-jurors-would-decide-damages/)

The layman version of the transcript

